

The blog is running EXTREMELY slow. Can you find out why? - mgonto

This blog has been running EXTREMELY slow for the last few hours.<p>I've tried it with CURL and everything is working quick, so server is working OK.<p>Something else is delaying it. I've tried checking on Chrome Console and Network just takes forever between the logo and the next thing but the logo itself takes no time, so I don't know what's going on.<p>Can you please check?<p>http://blogeek.com.ar/
======
flavmartins
This is Wordpress, install the BlackBox Debug Bar plugin and then load the
site.

A black bar will appear that will track queries and DNS requests being made on
the site.

I once had a custom hook that I had copied from a site online to do some
random function and for some reason it was SUPER ineffective and caused a 10
second delay when loading a new page.

Try it, you should be able to find what's going on.

~~~
mgonto
Hey thanks!

I finally found what was going on. And fixed it!

Thanks so much for the help. I actually used that tool :D.

------
stray
More importantly, why do you have all those services (including ftp and mysql)
open to the world?

~~~
mgonto
What do you mean? Can you access the MySQL account and FTP account without
User + Password?

~~~
stray
If you're comfortable with that, then who am I to blow against the wind?

